
A simple deployment pipeline for small scale Docker applications - maximization
If you&#x27;re new to Docker and don&#x27;t know <i>how</i> to deploy a container, or want to <i>automate</i> the manual work involved, I wrote a guide on setting up a simple deployment pipeline: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;maximorlov.com&#x2F;automate-your-docker-deployments&#x2F;<p>Docker adds extra steps to your deployment process that makes it tedious if you have to manually deploy each time you make changes to your code. It&#x27;s much nicer if you could push to master and automatically see your changes appear live.<p>This guide will take you, step-by-step, through the process of setting up a deployment pipeline that&#x27;s <i>simple</i> and <i>straightforward</i> to learn.<p>You&#x27;ll end up with a setup that <i>doesn&#x27;t require</i> extra infrastructure or having to deal with an orchestrator. Therefore, it&#x27;s <i>great</i> for hobby projects and small-scale applications.<p>I hope this helps some folks out there that are dealing with this right now. Share your progress!
======
pettycashstash2
Thanks will take a lookp

~~~
pettycashstash2
Question: why does the title not link to the resource?

~~~
maximization
HN doesn't allow to have a url and text on HN posts. I had to choose one.
Would an external link have been a better fit?

~~~
pettycashstash2
I'm used to clicking on heading and it takes me to external resource. This is
not the case here.

